# Headlight conversion



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I purchased tails from AliExpress and ran into the same issue. I have yet to do this due to the weather, but take a 12v battery from a power tool and test each lamp in your new headlights to see what wire provides what function, I.E. reverse, brake etc. and then get a copy of your rear wiring harnesses schematic and do the opposite and tag each wire and what functions they provide. A 12v test light will work (looks like an ice pick with a lead coming out of the handle.) but a multimeter with automotive clips works much better. If your good at soldering, solder short leads off of each wire and add a Stak-On to each one. Do the same on both the vehicles harness and the headlight harness, taking your time and labeling each as you go. This method works, but creates a bundle of wires and connectors you need to deal with. The next best thing would be to use a locally available connector body and pin system. Try your local electronics company and remember to get the tool for crimping the pins. 

If you prefer the factory look, there are many posts outlining the process to deciphering the connectors, what style pins and more. Later today or tomorrow I will try and add links and / or photo's to some of what I have suggested.

Here is one post explaining how to track down a factory connector

Another style test lamp


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Corkkylee said:


> I said hey lets do the headlights!


I added some links. I will keep looking for any photo's.







This is the battery with a homemade harness to connect/clip to the unpowered tails/headlights


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a set of those winjet headlights. They are wired for the american cruze. They have a h13 plug for the high and the low beam and some other one that I can't remember for the turn signal and drl strip. The easiest way to wire them up would be to find some adapters like this 2X H4 9003 To H13 9008 Pigtail Headlight Converter Cable Harness Sockets Adapter to adapt the aussie cruze headlight connector to h13 and the other one for the turn signal. Hope that helps.


----------



## chilly (Dec 19, 2016)

Are you sure its H13? The winjet site says H7 bulb. Its going to suck if I ordered the wrong HID kit for lows.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi *[URL="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/280098-corkkylee.html"]Corkkylee*[/URL]!

I didn't notice another Aussie on the forum, so welcome.

In case you haven't realised it yet, the Oz-built Cruze has a lot of differences to the US-built one. And the Korean-built one.

In fact those headlights will be illegal here, not just not fit properly.

I used to send people to Mars Performance in Clayton for stuff like that, but they no longer have bits for the JH Cruze (which is what yours is), only the JG, which has different sized holes, the JG lights are bigger than the JH holes.

I'd send them back, if you hunt around you might find a set of halo lights to fit the JH, but you'll probably have to pay for them.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

@Corkkylee and @grs1961

Would either of you measure the diameter of the Holden Badge on the rear of the car for me? I think it is 69mm, but want to be sure as they are a bit pricey to ship and I have a couple of choices.



Corkkylee, did you ever figure out what you were going to do with the headlights? My tail lights are still in the box waiting for me to finish the harness adapter.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

@Blasirl - mine is around 69mm, but mine is a Korean-build, the Oz-build may be different - but if it is different it will be bigger.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for checking!


----------



## Corkkylee (Feb 27, 2017)

Sorry I still don't know how to use this website! Lol! 

Mine doesn't have a badge on it, it was de-badged before I brought it! 

I still haven't figured out what I'm going to do, hopefully I can make an adapting harness for my lights.  so depressing! 

If they are illegal here I don't really mind I don't get picked on by the cops. I'm not going to discard my original ones, I have aftermarket tail lights and I still have the original of them aswell, 

Thankyou for your help


----------



## Corkkylee (Feb 27, 2017)

Well, I finally got the headlights In.. much to disappointment. The halo's don't light up, no one in my city could help me final advise was to cut the wires and connect. So we did.... and yep they don't fit properly their to small, (I put the two sets together and They seemed fine.. ? Next time I shall measure with tape..) & now I don't know what to do
Still can't buy things for "Holden" Cruze.. 

Lesson to other Aussies on here, don't buy Chevy accessories no matter how nice they are!  

Thanks for helping me everyone!


----------

